# Galvanized mesh/wire with moss



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Can you use galvanized mesh/wire to make moss pads or does it have to be stainless steel?


----------



## tijuanatoad (May 17, 2010)

Don't use galvanized wire in your fish tank, stick with stainless steel or plastic. Zinc is used to coat the wire to prevent rust but in air and water it will oxidize. Over time, zinc will leach out into the water and cause zinc toxicity to the fish/inverts.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

damn, okay thank you !


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Check Dollarama for their black plastic mesh sold in the gardening section. It has a 1/4" grill size, comes in a roll about 3 feet long.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Will it sink once moss is on it though?


----------

